# How many attempts for a second pregnancy



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi All, 

Just wondering if anyone can give me some advice?  
I have a lovely 2 1/2 year old after a good few attempts at ICSI and FET, eventually being succesfull on my 3rd fresh attempt.  really longing for another now and just wondered if you are more likely to be succesfull if it has previously worked?

Also just wondered if anyone out there had multiple attempts to get their first child but then managed to have another after just one further try at either fresh ICSI or FET.
It took such alot for me to get my son and now just fretting that its going to take multiple attempts again (plus another £10,000!!)

Any advice would be great,

Lyns xx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh if only we knew the answer to that question !!!!

I think every cycle is different so noone can predict the outcome.
I had FET when the girls were 10months and I was totally convinced it would work - not a doubt in my mind that it would be a bfn - well I am still in a hole of depression after the result .

Someday I think yes definately one more go should do it - where the money is coming from I have yet to figure out - then what if that doesnt work  ?  How many trys to you do before you accept your lot ?

Wish I had the answers !!!!


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, 
I know it's sooo hard sometimes isn't it.  Before having my little boy i was convinced i would be eternaly greatful and thankfull for just being blessed with one child and although i am utterley in love and over the moon with my son i just cant get over this longing for another.  I just so want one more to give my son a brother or sister and to complete my little family.  Also starting to panic as i am 34 soon and they always say that success rates go down again after 35 so very eager to get trying again !!
Got our house up for sale so we can move into a three bed house and then remortgage as we are lucky enough to only have a small mortgage due to us buying our house 12 years ago when they were so much cheaper.....remortgaging is probably the only way that we can afford to do a few cycles of ICSI.  Even then i am worrying how many attempts it may take and thats even if we can get it to work again.
I am so bloody upset with myself, really do honestly wish i could accept having just one child and be happy and move on but i guess us women just cant help being broody and maternal.
I am sure i wouldnt feel at all guilty about longing for another if we didnt have fertility issues.  I just somehow feel rather selfishly
that i need to have two children to somehow feel complete.

God i am driving myself MAD !!!!!!

Lyns xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Lyns,
I think because its so much out of our hands thats the problem - we cannot just decide to - have another one - like normal women - I got married at 24 with plans to fill our house with kids !!!!  I am now almost 38 - where did the time go


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

i know its strange isnt it.  I got with my hubby at the age of 17, married at 25 and came off the pill at 28.....then took me till 31 to get my son by ICSI.....could almost laugh sometimes when i think of all those panics i had when we were courting if i had forgotton to take my pill, god if we only knew!!!
Its such a shock when you find out that you wasted all those years trying not to get pregnant because we wanted to get married first and save some money!!!
Life can be so unfair at times.
I think the hardest thing is not knowing how many attempts to try.  I was ready to give up at one point due to the emotional stress but sooo glad i gave it another go, just bloody wish it wasnt so expensive, that alone causes most of the stress.

Good luck,

Lyns xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Lyns,

Just wanted to share my positive story and some    ! It took 7 cycles of tx, 5 x medicated IUIs, 2 X ISCI and 2 x MC (One of which was twins) to get PG and stay PG with my sons. So expecting another long struggle/journey TTC #3 - we started tx on the boys 1st birthday.

Well I had a medicated FET and only had too defrost two precious frosties to get 2 embies to transfer!   Anyway the day after ET I got up strolled into the living room and announced to DW I'm PG of course she thought I was    , anyway by 6dpt we    tested and got a BFP and we are expecting our 2nd set of twins in 45 days time!

 

CLP


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

CLP thats brilliant news, fantastic.
I am def going for it again and i will do all i can to hopefully get another little beauty, i am just beginning to worry about all the possible dreaded two week waits ahead of me and now starting to remember how upset i used to be after each neg result !

Wouldnt be so bad if we had a guarantee that it will eventually work again !, got to be worth a shot though.
We have 3 snow babies waiting so just preying that this time a FET will work.

Take care, 

Lyns xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I must say that compared to previous cycles the FET just felt really relaxed! In fact I remember saying to DW that I felt like I somehow cheated! LOL x PMA for your journey, will keep everything crossed for you! x


----------

